# What to feed ?????



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

We just got a 9 week old Australian Shepherd, she came to us eating purina puppy chow but after a little research I know this is NOT what I want to stick with. Could someone please recommend a high quality food that is still affordable. Also, we live in a very rural area so it needs to be something I can actually get. Thanks so much ! :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

APM,

nowadays, you can get about anything...many of us use Petfooddirect.com and Heartypet.com.... we all try to communicate coupons(they offer lots of deals every month on shipping and/or a certain percentage off). 

You'll hear lots of brands tossed around with funny names like Orijen, Evo, Acana...and Fromm. 

Can you tell us if you'd be willing to either order online or if not, tell us what brands are available in your area?


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

I would be ok with ordering online as long as the shipping was resonable, the only stores in my area are Tractor Supply, Purina feed, and Wal Mart ( I'm not sure what they carry ).


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Blue Buffalo is sold at Tractor Supply stores, that is better than anything you'd get at Walmart. 30 lb bags run about 46$


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Also, at your Tractor Supply store check for Taste of the Wild. A decent grain-free kibble, and the price isn't bad either.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on your pup! I would suggest Blue Buffalo or Taste Of The Wild from the Tractor Supply, as nothing from purina or walmart is good nutrition for your puppy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

The 4Health line at Tractor Supply is good and reasonably priced. If you wanted to go grain free, I would agree with the above posts that Taste of the Wild is a good choice.

Congrats on your Aussie pup.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, I will be checking in to the ones sold at TS first.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So you do realize your dog is super active? I think you know that, so a good dog food is what you need. Money could be an issue, buuut I have no idea. We don't have TS where I live and I have access to most good brands. But before we get into that let me point out my last post 

Well here is my list of great to very good dog foods, some have puppy foods and some don't. Some, I am not sure about if they have puppy food or not. EVO and Wellness Core do not have a puppy food. But California Natural has a awesome puppy food. But as far as I am concerned, Orijen is in a league by them selves.

The A list
1. Orijen--Puppy yes
2. Acana, Wild Prairie, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3. Wellness Core
4. Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
5. Blue Wilderness
6. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only.
7. Instinct
8. Artemis--Puppy yes
9. Fromm--Puppy yes
10. Acana, the rest of their products.--Puppy yes
11. Evo
The B list
1. Now-Puppy yes
2. GO, chicken, salmon only.
3. Merrick--Puppy yes
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. First Mate--Puppy yes
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae, grain free ALS only.
10. California Natural--Puppy yes
10. Nature’s Logic
11. Karma
12. Summit Holistic
12. Taste of the wild, rest of their products.
13. Innova--Puppy yes
14. Heath Wise
15. Costco’s Kirkland brand

Keep in mind it is also very important to find a dog food company who manufactures their own products and here is that list....

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo, Innova and California Natural, Dry only..
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???

And I believe you should always give your dog or puppy some extra meat, cooked eggs or cooked chicken as often as U can.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, I do realize the aussie is an active breed. We live on a 4,000 acre ranch and have 2 boys (3 and 10 months) , so she will have plenty of jobs to do!:wink: I am glad you mentioned adding the meats and eggs because that was another question I had - Is it a good idea to combine raw feeding with a quality kibble and how is the best way to do that ?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think it's a good idea to mix feeding raw and kibble at the same time. Raw is digested much, much faster than kibble and this could cause digestive upset. I would either stick to a decent kibble or go completly raw. If you wanted to add in some variety and moisture you could mix in some canned dog food with your kibble. Canned food tends to have a higher meat content.

My dogs get a spoon full or two of canned mixed with their kibble. As far as the canned food goes, I always look for sales and feed a minimal amount at each feeding because it can get expensive. :smile:


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

The reason I asked about mixing raw amd kibble is that we travel alot (mostly day and weekend trips ) and I dont see how that would work with the raw. Any of you that feed raw have a solution to this ?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Natalie (danemama08) raw feeds and I know that they go on vacation fairly often. She says that feeding raw while traveling is very, very easy. I am sure she will post soon. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We travelled with our two dogs in a motor home across the entire country and found that packing several cases of canned and a couple bags of kibble worked out well for us. That way when we got to a big town, if there was a decent pet store, we could restock but we didnt' have to worry about running out of food while we were in small towns. We supplement our kibble with grain free canned (bought by the case on BIG sale) or cooked meat leftover from our own dinners or bought on sale. The dogs are doing well on this. I use mostly petfooddirect.com for ordering online and wait for their 18-20% coupon codes combined with the sale prices. 

Your pup is adorable!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Whenever we've gone out of town, we just packed a cooler with meat. It is just as easy to feed Ania raw as it was when we fed her kibble on the go. And if we ran out, we'd just restock at a local grocery store. 

It's really very easy to stick to a raw diet when traveling. Switching from raw to kibble is hard on the dog's system. The digestion process for each is different. So it is very much worth it to me to stick with raw.

BTW, the puppy in your avatar is SUPER CUTE!!!!

Richelle


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*I know a lot of people who mix with NO problems. When I give my dog his 2 eggs I cook them on low while he eats, then when they are good and cold I give them to him. With the meat I wait about 20 minutes and give it to him as a treat. With the butcher bought meat I use a spoon and with the stew meat or cooked chicken I hand feed him. He really thinks he is getting a big time treat.*










*Look at his eyes. ya think he likes that? LOL*










*Did ya notice the kitty scratch on his nose??*


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Natalie (danemama08) raw feeds and I know that they go on vacation fairly often. She says that feeding raw while traveling is very, very easy. I am sure she will post soon. :smile:


 Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


Maybe because the OP asked about raw feeding because YOU mentioned in your post that you incorporate it in your feeding regimen.

Maybe you should take that portion out of your standard copy/paste response if you have a problem with people asking for clarification in the kibble section.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


Holy cow!! Are you kidding me?? 
YOUR the one that posted it in the bottom of YOUR post! 
Plus, the OP asked about it! I am sure that if the OP is wanting to learn more he/she will know to go post in the raw section.

To be honest, it really doesn't bother me if a kibble thread turns into a raw thread or if a raw thread turns into a kibble thread. In the end we are all here because we want the best for our dogs! People are here to learn. I can't understand WHY people MUST post if all they are going to say is not helpful! If you come to something that you don't feel like reading (raw stuff for instance) then JUST MOVE ON rather than post a nasty message!

Sheesh!! 

ETA: I REALLY hope that the pics. you posted are of your dog eating canned food, because this IS the kibble and canned food section of the forum. If it's pictures of your dog eating raw, then you know that should have been posted in the RAW SECTION. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


to understand what you said..so i have clarity, when you said this


> And I believe you should always give your dog or puppy some extra meat, cooked eggs or cooked chicken as often as U can.


extra meat meant cooked extra meat?

on the other hand, why get so snippy....

sometimes when we're keyboarding here and anywhere else, we're not speaking face to face....so we all do not possess commonality of language...things need to be made clear....

if you were misunderstood...okay....just say so...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


Now, I am NOT saying this about this thread, because the OP did ask....but I do see this person's point in general. A lot of the threads in kibble section turn into people pushing raw feeding. Like when I asked about the best grain inclusive food, I got a lot of UNHELPFUL information and it barely stayed on topic.

That's just my opinion though. I like this forum but I feel like it's mostly based on raw feeders, even when you post in this section of it. *shrug*. It just gets frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

meggels said:


> I like this forum but I feel like it's mostly based on raw feeders, even when you post in this section of it. *shrug*. It just gets frustrating.


I agree with this.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

So sorry, I am new here and didnt know not to ask about raw on the kibble page. I am just trying to figure out the best and easiest thing for our new pup, I didnt mean to start a fight !


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

APM said:


> So sorry, I am new here and didnt know not to ask about raw on the kibble page. I am just trying to figure out the best and easiest thing for our new pup, I didnt mean to start a fight !


Not your fault at all! I've only been here a few months, but have noticed it a lot since then, not just since your thread. You didn't cause a fight


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

APM said:


> So sorry, I am new here and didnt know not to ask about raw on the kibble page. I am just trying to figure out the best and easiest thing for our new pup, I didnt mean to start a fight !


Not your fault at all! Don't be sorry. You did NOTHING wrong. :smile:

I find it silly (and sad) that people can be so sensitive about something like answering a question about raw in the kibble section....:frown: So, we are not allowed to answer a question about raw in the kibble section or kibble in the raw section even if it's asked by the OP? I don't see how anyone was pushing raw here....and I don't even feed raw! I have learned to take things with a grain of salt and let it roll off my back if I don't like or agree with it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Not your fault at all! Don't be sorry. You did NOTHING wrong. :smile:
> 
> I find it silly (and sad) that people can be so sensitive about something like answering a question about raw in the kibble section....:frown: So, we are not allowed to answer a question about raw in the kibble section or kibble in the raw section even if it's asked by the OP? I don't see how anyone was pushing raw here....and I don't even feed raw! I have learned to take things with a grain of salt and let it roll off my back if I don't like or agree with it.


Like I said, *not in this one in general, since he/she did ask*, but I've seen it happen in plenty of other threads in the dry/canned food section.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are absolutely right. 
Man, it ticks me off that when a kibble feeder asks about raw in this section, raw feeders actually respond. 




Okay, but in all seriousness, very SELDOM have I seen raw feeders actually bring it up on their own accord. But, considering this is a forum, when raw is asked about, answers will be given. Sorry if you guys have an issue with us trying to help.


To the OP: Please, don't be sorry, you did absolutely nothing wrong. Some people are just being overly sensitive to silly little things.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I agree with this.


Phew. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I was beginning to think perhaps I was crazy! *wipes sweat from forehead*


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

We should have a section for ALL FOOD questions and then the people who want to stay out of the thread can stay out of the thread!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

APM said:


> Yes, I do realize the aussie is an active breed. We live on a 4,000 acre ranch and have 2 boys (3 and 10 months) , so she will have plenty of jobs to do!:wink: I am glad you mentioned adding the meats and eggs because that was another question I had - Is it a good idea to combine raw feeding with a quality kibble and how is the best way to do that ?


Sara already accurately answered your question, but I would like to add that it really depends on the dog. Some dogs do well with mixing raw with kibble and some dogs do not handle it well. I would say that it would be perfectly fine to try it out and see how well your dog handles it first. The most you will see is some digestive upset, vomiting and diarrhea. We can offer some advice from there depending on what happens. I agree with Germanshepherdlover with that you should feed your dog extra meat as much as possible since that is what your dog is designed to eat.



APM said:


> The reason I asked about mixing raw amd kibble is that we travel alot (mostly day and weekend trips ) and I dont see how that would work with the raw. Any of you that feed raw have a solution to this ?


We just got back from a two week road trip with our four dogs who all eat exclusively raw. We packed a cooler of meat before we left with frozen chicken. They all ate normally and we only had to "restock" once through our trip, which was easy and cheap because Walmarts are everywhere. From my perspective you either haul around a bag of kibble or a cooler of meat...in the end it ends up being pretty much the same, except you have to make sure the cooler stays cold.



GermanSheperdlover said:


> And I believe you should always give your dog or puppy some extra meat, cooked eggs or cooked chicken as often as U can.


*This is great advice!!!!*



GermanSheperdlover said:


> Why is it, every thread has to turn into a raw feed thread. If we wanted to feed raw we would go to the raw feeding thread.!.!


Why is it that some newbie kibble feeders that join up here ask about raw in the kibble section (and don't necessarily know that its not "acceptable" to do this is the kibble section) and then other kibble feeders get bent out of shape when we answer them??? I don't see how it impacts anyone else's life for us to answer them does it? Personally I think that the raw movement is becoming more well known to the general public and that is why you are seeing so many kibble threads take on a "raw" perspective because the OPs are interested in raw, but don't know the unspoken "rule" here. That's all, nothing to get upset or mad about.



APM said:


> So sorry, I am new here and didnt know not to ask about raw on the kibble page. I am just trying to figure out the best and easiest thing for our new pup, I didnt mean to start a fight !


It's perfectly fine. No need to apologize. We have had some people in the past here trying to push raw feeding on kibble feeders before and that is where the "rule" of not mentioning raw in the kibble section came from. An established raw feeder pushing raw on someone is completely different than you asking a question in the first place...so you are not at fault in the slightest bit :biggrin:

There is just a lot of passionate dog owners on this site who ALL want what is best for out dogs. The problem is MOST of the information out here for us is based on opinion rather than scientific data collected from feeding trials done the RIGHT way.



whiteleo said:


> We should have a section for ALL FOOD questions and then the people who want to stay out of the thread can stay out of the thread!


That is what the "Dog Food Ingredients" forum is for...the problem is that most "newbies" don't know the unspoken "rule" (more like respect that us raw feeders show the kibble feeders) of not talking about raw in the kibble section, since its not a "formal" rule here.


***Can we all just get past the whole drama drama here and answer this poor person's questions and NOT let it get so personal???? I mean honestly, we are all adults here and have STRONG backbones and can just let things go right? I think the people that have been here long enough know that I will GLADLY reprimand someone who is legitimately pushing raw in the kibble section. Lets stay on track REGARDLESS of what forum this person is posting in.....***


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been on the forum awhile now....and I have to say...RARELY have I EVER seen a post just taken over by the Raw advocates. IE...What Kibble should I feed?...RAW RAW RAW....No, I've never seen this happen quite honestly.

Usually there is something that prompts the turning of the post into a Raw discussion. 

No big deal to me. State your opinion. Its how we learn about stuff. 

For pete's sake, just the other day I learned that RAW was a majority stakeholder in the Proctor and Gamble Corporation and sent out to this board to wreak havoc on Acana/Orijen feeders. :tongue::smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> For pete's sake, just the other day I learned that RAW was a majority stakeholder in the Proctor and Gamble Corporation and sent out to this board to wreak havoc on Acana/Orijen feeders. :tongue::smile:


Dang!!! My cover is blown. Now I'll have to change my name.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I've been on the forum awhile now....and I have to say...RARELY have I EVER seen a post just taken over by the Raw advocates. IE...What Kibble should I feed?...RAW RAW RAW....No, I've never seen this happen quite honestly.
> 
> Usually there is something that prompts the turning of the post into a Raw discussion.
> 
> ...


While I've only been a member a short time, I've spent many hours during that time reading current and old threads. Seriously, a ton. It was my summer break.

I, for one, have yet to see any sort of consistent push by raw feeders. Like Kevin stated, it is almost always brought up by someone else in the thread.

I feed kibble now due to circumstances. But due to the advice and resources provided here by raw, home-cooked and kibble feeders my pup has come out a winner. I've taken my pup from a crap kibble (nutro), to a quality kibble(Acana), to quality kibbles(Acana, Orijen, Evo, Blue Wild) supplemented with canned fish, eggs, and meat. I'd say that's a helluva improvement.

Its ashame it took me this long to come to my senses and actually look at what was in my dog's food. The dominance the big kibble companies have on this market is quite astounding.

I think it was mentioned earlier, but any sort of "push" by raw feeders here has more to do with a passion for dogs than some sort of self-worth as being right. The raw feeders have a ton of evidence in their favor, and when asked about it, I don't see why they shouldn't present it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

baggie said:


> While I've only been a member a short time, I've spent many hours during that time reading current and old threads. Seriously, a ton. It was my summer break.
> 
> I, for one, have yet to see any sort of consistent push by raw feeders. Like Kevin stated, it is almost always brought up by someone else in the thread.
> 
> ...


Well said! And I'm glad that you've found so much help here...thats what this community is for. Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

baggie said:


> I think it was mentioned earlier, but any sort of "push" by raw feeders here has more to do with a passion for dogs than some sort of self-worth as being right. The raw feeders have a ton of evidence in their favor, and when asked about it, I don't see why they shouldn't present it.



yeah, I'm sure Raw feeder's have some sense of "elitism"....as if they turn their noses up at us whenever we post hahahahahahahahaha :wink::biggrin:


In the world I try to survive in every day...w/ someone driving into work w/ some new European Car every day...designated parking places....titles that command more attention and even a bit deeper laughs when telling jokes.....

IF there is any sense of "elitism"(and I don't think there is)....I'm ok w/ it. I'd much rather see some sense of pride taken by those who choose to do whats best for their Dogs rather than because of what freaking car they might drive. 

RAW!, now you are the one I'm watching :wink:....when you return from lunch w/ those P & G Exec's, let us know :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Dang!!! My cover is blown. Now I'll have to change my name.


to what?

RawFedStockholder? :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i first started researching raw....i really had to give credit to those who so believe in what they are doing, that, nothing swayed them....

no amount of studies, anecdotal statements....so sure were they that raw was the only way, the best way, the way to the light...

and it wasn't because they were faddists.....the ones that finally swayed me were so consistent in their logic....the start of food in a dog's mouth to the digestive system to the excretory system to the anecdotal reports of health changes to books that knowledgeable people wrote...to lists that were 18000 strong...

it's really hard to resist looking at feeding raw....

BUT.

for someone to actually do it, such as myself who was NEVER EVER EVER going to feed raw...what are they? NUTS?

it takes a whole lot of reading....a whole lot of thinking about it and a whole lot of looking at a dog in a whole different light....

and even then....the next step is the commitment to feeding raw....

this is not so easy....this is not so convenient...

i have to look at the belief system....these people are dog lovers....they don't feed raw because it's fashionable....or contrarian...

look around you, folks...it's not just boutiques that are selling raw.....petsmart and petco....super markets....it's creeping in.....not the way the purist raw feeder feeds...

but ya know, the people have spoken and dog food manufacturers are listening....

marketing is changing because hate him if you life, cesar millan put dogs on the television map....as did animal planet....

there are few who don't know that his dog, daddy, was on raw when he had cancer...

there are vets out there who recommend raw to cancer dogs...

i honestly think that raw folks don't push their agenda...and i don't know about the others...but i'll sleep better at night if i can help someone get their dog on raw food....

but push it? i think, perhaps, passion and belief are being misunderstood here for an absolute, not to be swayed belief that this is the way.


----------

